# Your thoughts on Leonard Cohen and his poetry?



## Desafinado (Apr 13, 2014)

For anyone who's been paying attention he's clearly a great writer. So let's get a thread going for a few people to share some musings, facts, or anecdotes related to him.

I don't have much, except that I finally got around to ordering his Book of Mercy from Amazon a few months ago, and it may very well be the most beautiful writing I've read. Nothing less than a man grappling with existence, suffering, and his relationship to the divine - beyond the regular day to day human drama. 

I also own Book of Longing, Stranger Music, one of his early collections, and The Flame that was rushed out recently. As I age and write more poetry myself, I'm recognizing what an accomplishment Book of Longing is too. Just beautiful, beautiful work.


----------



## ECraigR (Jun 25, 2019)

I like Cohen a lot. I had a Jewish Studies professor in college who was very into Cohen and kind of got me turned on to him. Haven’t read any of his poetry, though. A used bookstore I frequent has had a copy of his poetry for awhile; maybe I’ll pick it up.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Not a fan of his poetry outright. But with the music, and visuals as in McCabe and Mrs. Miller, it is very atmospheric, and the sound and imagery of the words have a nice effect.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Never really studied it, not intending to either.


----------

